# carbide band saw blade



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i'm about to order some new resaw blades for a grizzly band saw and am wondering if anyone if anyone can comment on the carbide tipped blades. i am looking at 1", 2 - 3 tpi. the carbide run $82 vs $24 for the hss. any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

TimPa said:


> i'm about to order some new resaw blades for a grizzly band saw and am wondering if anyone if anyone can comment on the carbide tipped blades. i am looking at 1", 2 - 3 tpi. the carbide run $82 vs $24 for the hss. any input is greatly appreciated.


That sounds like a good resaw blade. My comment is that they are expensive, and an appropriate steel blade for the procedure seems to work OK. I tried them years ago and can't really remember why I stopped using them. Probably the cost. If I was so impressed with the difference, I might be still using them.

All I can say is try one and see what you think.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I vote the same!*



cabinetman said:


> That sounds like a good resaw blade. My comment is that they are expensive, and an appropriate steel blade for the procedure seems to work OK. I tried them years ago and can't really remember why I stopped using them. Probably the cost. If I was so impressed with the difference, I might be still using them.
> *
> All I can say is try one and see what you think.*


I had no idea there were so many blades for my saw:
http://www.toolcenter.com/143_Band_Saw_Blade.html

Now I am in trouble, there is a carbide for $65.00 hmmm?
:blink: bill


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

The limitation with a bandsaw blade is that it is only going to travel around the wheels so many time before the metal fatigues and it breaks. I do not think that the carbide teeth will cut that much better to justify the over three times of cost.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

_thank you guys!!_. that had to be one of the most useful return posts on a subject i've ever received.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Any updates?*

I found a good review of carbide blades here: http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/75
I guess they don't recommend them for smaller wheels than 17" because of blade flex. 
Any forestry/bandsaw millers use them? You would think they would last a lot longer than HSS...:blink: bill


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i went with HSS for the cost at the moment, 1" 3tpi. we've run 1 - 2000 ft of resaw through it so far and it's doing well. very interesting lennox blade article.


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

my club has one on a slabber bandsaw it likes hardwood not so good on green wood or wet timber:thumbsup:


----------

